# What is your favored FPS/combat game weapon?



## DuranteofGehennna (Jan 4, 2009)

I love accuracy. Sniper rifles are great, but only if you're very far away (obviously). For closer range, I am fond of handguns.

However, my all-time favorite weapons would have to be the two at the opposite ends of the spectrum.

*THE BOW AND THE LASER CANNON (or other giant accurate F-you-giant-armored-boss gun).*

Bows. I am addicted to bow combat, and there's nothing more satisfying in a game for me than the whoosh of an arrow flying straight into my enemy's skull. Make them poisoned or exploding for further awesomeness. Games don't have enough weapons like that, Condemned 2 had a Crossbow, and it's awesome in a certain level (if you played it you'll probably know what I'm talking about) but that's just not the same... Resident Evil 4 Mercenaries had a really awesome bow (Jack Krauser used it) but you couldn't get it in the main game. Something like that in a game would make me glee.

Laser Cannons. The Rail Gun from MGS4 is a pretty good example, or I guess the Contact Beam from Dead Space. Big, usually slow-firing or requiring charge, but packing a punch like nothing else (not so much the Contact Beam). Good for really long range, punch-a-hole-in-a-tank action. I don't have to explain why I like these.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Knife. Knife. Knife. Nothing beats running up and knifing the noobs on the other team. No matter what game you're playing.


----------



## Garrus (Jan 4, 2009)

Er, SMGs I like if they're realistic, because they're fast, accurate and can have range if you use them right and assuming its not the Halo SMG that kinda makes you say "I lite them up, like christmas tree" because of how fast they fire.

Other than that I think grenades can be underused in some games, shoot a guy down to low health/shield, he ducks for cover, throw in a frag and he's like "OH SHI..." lol, so I use frags more often than some, mainly to finish people off rather than just as a primary weapon like some people do.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

nothing looses to the good old ROCKET LAUNCHER!!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 4, 2009)

RPC-90 from GoldenEye 007.


----------



## DuranteofGehennna (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd ideally want a knife for REALLY close combat XD but it rarely comes to that in games for me...


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 4, 2009)

g36c <3 if this gun was a person i would so totally tap it.


----------



## Garrus (Jan 4, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> g36c <3 if this gun was a person i would so totally tap it.



lol, the G36C is a weapon of choice for me in most modern shooters and tactical games.

Either that or the XM8 if there is one


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2009)

lancer assault rifle from gears of war 1+2
filling your enemy up with lead on medium distance and slicing him to bits on close combat^^ pure awesomeness! i just love the sound when its cutting through a locust :3
the boomshot is pretty cool, too 
but gemme a longshot sniper rifle and im fine, too^^

other weapons of choice:
-the BFG from the doom series
-the vortex granade from fracture (the game itself is pretty mediocre but the weapons are cool^^)
-the 2x4 from the splatterhouse series


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Shotty shotty shotty shotty shotty shotty SHOTTY

Also, things like spearguns, HL2's red-hot rebar launcher crossbow or Painkiller's stake gun which impale/stick bodies to walls are awesome too.

Miniguns run a slightly-distant third.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm...Since Halo 3 and CoD2 are the main shooters I play these days, (CoD2 on PC), I'll list my fav weapons for them.

Halo 3;

Sniper Rifle: Accurate and 1 shot kills. Decent at close range if you can no-scope.
Frags: Throw them into areas where there's guys, around corners, pretty much a "Get your shields low or cover my ass if I'm retreating" weapon.
Battle Rifle: Accurate, and medium range. If I hit them once with the sniper, I pull this baby out and pop em in the head. 

CoD2;

K98 Sniper: One shot kills unless you're really unlucky. Accurate. 
TT38/Colt .45 pistols. Fire VERY fast if you click fast enough, good if people decide to live after my sniper.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 4, 2009)

The gravity gun. Nothing says 'fuck you' like a trash can to the balls.


----------



## Laze (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Shotty shotty shotty shotty shotty shotty SHOTTY


 
That.

I play a lot of Quake Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 4, 2009)

Rotary cannons, sniper rifles (especially the Dragunov) and handguns.

The first because Miniguns are awesome.
The second because nothing beats the satisfaction of popping someone's head off from far away with a well placed shot.
The last because I like John Woo


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

UT "8" ball Rocket Launcher


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

-bows
-big 2-handed maces
-morning stars
-polearms


----------



## Kajet (Jan 4, 2009)

Shotgun/Flak Cannon, whatever can shred anything that's right in front of me to nothingness, unless I'm in a sniping mood.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 4, 2009)

Garrus said:


> Er, SMGs I like if they're realistic, because they're fast, accurate and can have range if you use them right and assuming its not the Halo SMG that kinda makes you say "I lite them up, like christmas tree" because of how fast they fire.
> 
> Other than that I think grenades can be underused in some games, shoot a guy down to low health/shield, he ducks for cover, throw in a frag and he's like "OH SHI..." lol, so I use frags more often than some, mainly to finish people off rather than just as a primary weapon like some people do.



lol the most accurate representation of smgs is in the game red orchestra. while the weapon is a absolute monster in a fight indoors(especially the ppsh, 1000rpm drum magazine fed weapon. think SUPER tommy gun ) especially in a game without crosshairs but the instant you have to hit something a little distance away you really loose the advantage . well thats in a REALISTIC game.... but ya i agree with your comment on grenades. always a must.... used to allways play firearms mod with med armor, helmet, ak47 and a m79(or hand grenades, both have uses). but in a realistic setting grenades are perfect too.... nothing compliments a bolt action rifle in a ww2 game like a hand grenade....

anwyay ALL time favorite weapon has to be cerebral bore.... turok 2 really was one of the greatest shooters ever made.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEKLa373SIw

btw cheesewulf, looking at your list of choice weapons have you ever played mount and blade?


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

AKNATO-108 please.


----------



## X (Jan 4, 2009)

long and med range:  Hk-g3 

close quarters: Hk ump-45

pistol wise i like the: FN five seven


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 4, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> RPC-90 from GoldenEye 007.



Which in reality, is called an FN-P90.

Weapons it depends on situations...shotguns work well for CQC, snipers for long range picking and rifles for all-around shooting...oh yea let's not forget about grenades to flush out NPCs or groups of weaker creatures.


----------



## Beck (Jan 4, 2009)

A syringe gun IRL would scare the piss out of me.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2009)

Shotguns, melee weapons, and grenades.

Shotgun- I'm a close-quarters player, and nothing is better than popping thru a doorway, saying something like "Ding-dong!" or "Pizzaman!" before blowing their face to bits.

Melee- Close-quarter fighting, no ammo needed, and is just cooler to smack 'em upside the head sometimes.

Grenades- Because if I'm on the verge of death in a tight area, I unload my whole cache of the little babies and garner a 70% chance of killing my attacker(s) after they do me in.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 4, 2009)

Favorite game weapon(s) overall?

1st Place: Mauser Broomhandle (Day of Defeat)
2nd Place: MG42 (Day of Defeat)
3rd Place: M1 Garand (Call of Duty 3)

Favorite Explosive Weapon(s)?

1st Place: Carl Gustav Rocket Launcher (Operation Flashpoint)
2nd Place: SPnKR II (Halo 3)
3rd Place: Redeemer (Unreal Tournament)

Favorite Console Weapon(s)?

XBox 360: AN94 / XM8 / PKM Tie (Battlefield: Bad Company)

Favorite Rifle(s)?

XBox 360: AN94 / XM8 (Battlefield: Bad Company)
XBox 360: Battle Rifle (Halo 3)
XBox 360: M1 Garand (Call of Duty 3)

Favorite SMG'(s)?

PC: Machinepistole'40 (Day of Defeat: Source)
PC: P90 (Counter-Strike: Source)
XBox 360: XM8 Silenced

etc.


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 4, 2009)

I tend to go for the shotgun in a lot of games. Especially automatic shotguns, but I loved weapons like the DY357-LX in Perfect Dark (N64), the sword in Perfect Dark Zero (360), the BFG 9000 from Doom (PC), the gravity gun from Half-Life 2 (PC), and probably my absolute favorite...The Lancer from Gears of War (360).


----------



## Wreth (Jan 5, 2009)

Crowbar


----------



## Aviiva (Jan 5, 2009)

single shot guns that can kill ppl in one shot if you hit them in the chest, like the bolt action rifles in World at War. And normally i choose a bayonette over a scope..


----------



## Jelly (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, in Silent Hill 2 I refused to use anything but the Great Knife on our billionth playthrough.
Man, you should see what happens when you hit Eddie.


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 5, 2009)

The Lancer from Gears of War 2. It's suited for long, close, and med-range combat. And besides, who doesn't want to give their enemy a chainsaw multiple bypass.

But if we're talking modern weapons, I'd have to say either a Sig 552 Commando, G36C, or P90.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

WarTheifX said:


> The Lancer from Gears of War 2. It's suited for long, close, and med-range combat. And besides, who doesn't want to give their enemy a chainsaw multiple bypass.
> 
> But if we're talking modern weapons, I'd have to say either a Sig 552 Commando, G36C, or P90.




Gears of War stole the gun chainsaw from Anarchy Online. >:[


----------



## Kume (Jan 5, 2009)

*Handgun:*  Desert Eagle

*Rifle:* Barett M28, or M1871 Dutch Beaumont 

*SMG:* MP5 or P90

*Machine gun:*  M60

*Mele:* Any sort of steel pipe or crowbar


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

F.E.A.R. Online, nothing beats your bare hands.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

^ this (From half life 2)


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Jan 6, 2009)

glock ftw  that or the minigun ^_^


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Jan 6, 2009)

M4A1, UMP, M60, G23, L96A1, G36E, K7, and a few others... e_e


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grenade Launcher from Quake 2


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 7, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_F2000
Only one game has this gun. Holy shit this bastard can snipe. That part if it is likely exaggerated.

Shotty...Meh. I don't use those a lot. Namely because I have trouble aiming at close range in open areas.

Grenades are nice. But the throwing physics differ in every game for those. Adds variety and fucks you over if you over or under-throw one.

All time favorite is the shovel from Day of Defeat. Fuck guns, shovels work just as well.

inb4 GTA:VC screwdriver.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 7, 2009)

Double Barreled shotgun from CoD:WaW


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> All time favorite is the shovel from Day of Defeat. Fuck guns, shovels work just as well.



Pssh.  In Day of Defeat German players were always either snipers or grenadiers, lots more of the latter due to class limits.  It pretty much worked like this:

Long Range: K98 (weapon-swap quick firing exploit ftw)
Short Range: same
Melee: same, unless they wanted to humiliate you by bayoneting you
Grenades: lol, who uses 'nades?

K98 was total cheese.  One shot one kill and it was almost hitscan IIRC.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Even though they're called First Person _Shooters_, I always use melee. I'm so metal.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 7, 2009)

Melee is the best. Nothing better than beating your opponent to death.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 7, 2009)

Tiny hand guns, or ridiculously over powered revolvers (deagles work too.)

And shotguns.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Nothing like beating your opponents to death. That's what I call war!

Edit: dammit KB you stole my post


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Melee is the best. Nothing better than beating your opponent to death.



To quote Kat from All Quiet on the Western Front: "...If you hit a man [with a spade] between the neck and shoulder, you can cleave[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] as far down as the chest[/SIZE][/FONT]"


----------



## Yojimaru (Jan 7, 2009)

I've not owned many FPS games, but the one weapon that stands out in my mind is the Kato Grenades from Shogo: Mobile Armor division.  The weapon would launch these glowing yellow spheres that would bounce all over the place before exploding, and there was one map that they were especially effective in.  I don't remember the name of it, but it had a low ceiling on the upper level and I would fire these bouncing orbs of death at the floor, the ceiling and walls, creating pure chaos.

Quite a few of the weapons from the Time Splitters games are fun to kill with, but that entire series is fun in general.  We need more FPS games like TS that don't take themselves so seriously.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 7, 2009)

The Lancer from GoW. <3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

melee or close combat weapons in small levels.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 7, 2009)

I prefer the close-range weapons, because I suck at long range, at least on consoles. Shotguns, knives, non-hitscan weapons, you name it. If it's most effective when close to your opponent, chances are that I'll be using it.


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 7, 2009)

Garrus said:


> lol, the G36C is a weapon of choice for me in most modern shooters and tactical games.
> 
> Either that or the XM8 if there is one


theres 3 of the many types of XM8 in battlefield bad company, the XM8L is bitchen' with a 150 round dual barrel magazine.

I love true to life guns, i would probably go with the XM8 as well, the SCAR is good too, but badly portrayed in games. also theres always the jackhammer, ohh yeeeahh!


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

lol are close combat weapons pretty much the weapon of choice for noobs in any FPS? not meant to be offensive. I dont play many FPS games and i royally suck at them but im ok with Melee weapons when i do play... thats why im wondering


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm.

Halo 3's *Battle Rifle*, *Mauler*, and *Plasma Pistol*
Call of Duty: World at War's *M1 Garand*, *Karabiner 98k*, and *Type 99 Machine Gun*

All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

More Commonly found as the M14 or M21(almost the same), found in numerous games, are my favorite weopans. the Mod 0 Variant in real life seen below is a better version of the M14. sexy.

*M14 EBR* [ENHANCED BATTLE RIFLE] 7.62 x 51mm Nato round with ALTERNATING *M118LR Hollowpoints* and *M993 Armor piercing* Rounds
gas operated rotating bolt
750-900 rounds cylic
*And a AN/PEQ 2A illuminator, laser*
*And an ACOG sight*

It does not get anymore sexy then that. Best killing device ever conceived by man. Perfect Combination of Accessories and "knock you on your ass in 1 hit"


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

Another one of my favorite guns would have to be the laptop gun from the first perfect dark.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 16, 2009)

Handguns, preferably silenced. Headshot, headshot, headshot. lol


----------



## Riptor (Jan 17, 2009)

That one gun from Painkiller. It fires shurikens. And lightning. That is all.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

The GP 37 in STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, equipped with M203 grenade launcher.


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2009)

Silenced Mp7a1
Or any high-ROF smg.
And a knife beside that, purely for killing campers in a much more fun way than just filling them with lead.

For medieval/fantasy games, a spear or glaive, or some stabby weapon if these are not avaiable.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 17, 2009)

XM8L, M14A1, M16A1, AK-47, K98k, MP5 and the Desert Eagle.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 17, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Another one of my favorite guns would have to be the laptop gun from the first perfect dark.



Holy shit yes that was the greatest gun ever (even if it was just for the concept), its a shame it wasn't used more often. The Pheonix was great as well, you have to love a pistol that shoots small grade explosives.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Jan 17, 2009)

BFG-9000 from the original Doom, nothing quite as satisfying as green pixelated death


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

dragonfire89 said:


> BFG-9000 from the original Doom, nothing quite as satisfying as green pixelated death



Wasn't the BFG from Quake?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> Wasn't the BFG from Quake?



No.

The BFG10K was from Quake 2.

The original BFG9000 was a Doom weapon.  And while it was cool I always liked sprayin' down a room with the plasma gun more.  In Doom 2 the double-barrel shotty was fun, you had to do some fancy dancing around monsters while the fucker reloaded though.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

The Grey One said:


> XM8L, M14A1, M16A1, AK-47, K98k, MP5 and the Desert Eagle.


 
^^^m14 kicks ass....


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 17, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Holy shit yes that was the greatest gun ever (even if it was just for the concept), its a shame it wasn't used more often. The Pheonix was great as well, you have to love a pistol that shoots small grade explosives.


 
I loved placing the turret right above door entrances. That gun alone would get me 60% of all the kills I get in a match. The pheonix was a fun gun and all, but I only used it if there were remote mines in the match. I still think the most OP gun in that game was the K7 Avenger. 5 bullets = death, not to mention the gun has threat detector, 0 spread, and full auto.


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay....*ahem*

Assault Rifle: Springfield Arms M14 7.62x51mm, .308 Winchester

Sniper Rifle: Springfield M1908 Rifle w/attached scope, .30-06

Pistol: Ruger KP90, .45ACP

Machine Gun: MG42 Medium Machine Gun


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

^
another m14 fan, i should start a group


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 17, 2009)

The Patriot. 8)


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 17, 2009)

wow someone is way over the top on m14 love, lol.... and btw the marine corps at least calls it a "dmr"(designated marksmanship rifle) now... pretty sad considering that a m14 is essentially a souped up m1 garand and is one of the most simply perfect rifles around. though, a m16 is pretty damn good too.



> Machine Gun: MG42 Medium Machine Gun



ever play red orchestra? everyone uses the mg34 because the 42's 100 round belt runs out quick in that game(100 rounds really isnt that much to load into a mg at a time.....) but nothing really beats the 42's raw power when its set up and a good gunner is behind it.... long 12-15 round bursts sweeping the enemy down .



> The Patriot.



you gotta play the battlegrounds mod for hl1 and 2 then.... marksmanship really is an art in that game... bullets fly slow as hell and you got a delay in firing as the flint ignites the primer and that ignites the shot. makes leading a target hard and a very valuable skill considering that you got one shot. if you miss as a rifleman for example you got a butter knife to defend yourself from an oncoming bayonet rush lol.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the M4A1 and the XM8 oh and the Railgun from MGS4 and  the one automatic M14 form MGS 4


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe a machine gun.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Maybe a machine gun.



I points it at dem an' pulls da trigga an' TAT TAT TAT TAT dey all falls down.


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 18, 2009)

The Beowulf is my new favorite weapon of choice, it however, is yet to grace a video game, but no doubt it will appear soon, due to the blaring popularity of the Desert eagle.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 18, 2009)

scarei_crow said:


> The Beowulf is my new favorite weapon of choice, it however, is yet to grace a video game, but no doubt it will appear soon, due to the blaring popularity of the Desert eagle.


Uh I think that is a weapon is Devil May Cry 3


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 18, 2009)

I play mainly 1 FPS, which is Counter Strike: Source, and my favorite is definitely the Steyr Scout, because it is fairly powerful, extremely accurate, and the most accurate sniper for noscoping.

After that I would take the Steyr AUG... I guess I'm a Steyr fan.

As for handguns, I'd take a Five-Seven,


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 18, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Uh I think that is a weapon is Devil May Cry 3


hot, might check it out. so long as it is the actual gun, not some name they thought up


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 18, 2009)

scarei_crow said:


> hot, might check it out. so long as it is the actual gun, not some name they thought up


Uh well then you might want to pass because it is a melee weapon. Damned good one though


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 18, 2009)

Blutsauger/Ubersaw
Epic weapons.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

ceacar99 said:


> wow someone is way over the top on m14 love, lol.... and btw the marine corps at least calls it a "dmr"(designated marksmanship rifle) now... pretty sad considering that a m14 is essentially a souped up m1 garand and is one of the most simply perfect rifles around. though, a m16 is pretty damn good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DMR= Sniper Rifle
EBR= Assault Rifle (more of powerfull carbine really)


The only real difference is Barrel lengths, the EBR being shorter for combat reasons. And The EBR has a different Stock and body. Also the EBR has the RAILS on the side and bottom, instead of just above the bolt. So there is a little difference


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

M16 is good, but doesnt drop someone like a 
Russian 7.62 x39
or American 7.62 x 51


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2009)

Since these are real-world weapons, I take them whenever they're available in a game (which is often in most of these cases). Where possible (RARELY available), I take Canadian variants of the M16/M4 series, the C7 and C8, respectively.

*Sniping*
Extreme Range/Anti-Materiel: McMillan TAC-50 .50 BMG (12.7x99mm) bolt-action sniper rifle
Long Range: AI-AWSM .338 Lapua Magnum (8.6x70mm) bolt-action sniper rifle
Medium Range: M24 Sniper Weapon System 7.62x51mm NATO bolt-action sniper rifle
Short Range: SR25 or XM110 7.62x51mm NATO semi-automatic sniper rifle

*Assault*
Long Range: Mk 14 Mod 0 EBR 7.62x51mm NATO selective fire assault rifle
Medium Range: H&K G36 5.56x45mm NATO assault rifle
Short Range: AKM 7.62x39mm assault rifle
Close-Quarters: M4 Carbine 5.56mm NATO compact assault rifle

*Sub Machine Guns / PDW's*
Medium Range: FN-P90 5.7x28mm sub machine gun / PDW
Short Range: H&K MP7 4.6x30mm sub machine gun / PDW
Close Range/Silence: H&K MP5SD(-N) or MP5K(-SD) 9x19mm sub machine gun w/integral silencer

*Pistol*
Short Range: H&K Mk 23 .45 ACP (11.43x23mm) pistol
Close Range: FN FiveseveN 5.7x28mm pistol


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

want to add complication?!

*Pistols:* 
SIG P226/M11, 9mm, Will fire as fast you pull trigger
Mk 23 .45 ACP, best "offensive pistol", perfect balance of power, recoil managment

*SMG:*
P90, Fast, reliable, and massive clip capacity, easy movment.

*Assault Rifles:*
Not the shitty AK47 series
M4 Carbine with a 6.5mm grendel Upper receiver, or .50 cal BEOWULF upper receiver
M14 EBR see below, best gone of all here on this post.

*Sniper Rifle:*
Stoner SR-25, Extremely quick back up shots if you miss
M40A3 7.62. DEADLY accurate. But for power,
M82A1/A3/ M107 .50 cal BMG, that fucker will stop your car

*Machine Guns:*
M240, nothing better, Excpet MAYBE the
Mk48 but if you wanna go overboard the 
M134 Gattling gun, firing at 3500 RPm, or 50+ rounds a second

*Rocket Launchers:*
FIM 92 Stinger and the SMAW

I'll stop there. I love guns.

"Guns don't kill people. People Kill people" -Anonymous quote


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2009)

> "Guns don't kill people. People Kill people" -Anonymous quote


Ah, 'tis true, but without going into a gun control debate, guns (or at least, automatic guns) rarely have a use aside from killing people. =D


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Ah, 'tis true, but without going into a gun control debate, guns (or at least, automatic guns) rarely have a use aside from killing people. =D


agreed. But just because some skinny kills another skinny, I am not allowed to own a Machine Gun? 

Because just shooting one at at targets is worth the $3000+ cost range


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 19, 2009)

I still love M1911's.
Not any of these Kimber or Wilson Combat M1911's.
I'm talking real-deal reliable-as-all-hell Colt M1911's.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 19, 2009)

The M41-A Pulse Rifle.


----------



## DaXzOr (Jan 19, 2009)

lol played many games, and so far nothing has beaten the half life 2 gravity gun and the humongous cannon in serious sam :B


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

Unreal Tournament- The Redeemer.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 20, 2009)

M1911 pwns major ass


----------



## Tikki (Jan 21, 2009)

Quake 2 grenade launcher. Alternately, just the grenades.


----------



## Loarx12 (Jan 21, 2009)

well making it rain bullets is always fun but so is burning the battle field, i tend to go for some thing like a mini gun or a flame thrower, the close medium range is were i have my fun it doesnt matter what game as long as i have some thing that can do that i will be good...


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 21, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> lol are close combat weapons pretty much the weapon of choice for noobs in any FPS?


Real men don't hide behind a scope.



			
				Tikki said:
			
		

> Quake 2 grenade launcher. Alternately, just the grenades.


The grenades own the grenade launcher by far. The former may have better range, but it fires absurdly slowly and can only explode upon impact or a set amount of time. The grenades themselves can explode while in mid-air, plus there's that lulzy frag message if you kill someone without actually tossing it. "<victim> feels <killer>'s pain."


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm....fave guns in FPS. Okay here we go

Handgun: HK USP (or MK23), Berretta and of course the M1911

SMG: MP5 series, P90 and the german MP40

Shotgun: Mossberg 590 (Duke Dukem ftw), Pancor Jackhammer and the SPAS-12

Assault Rifles: M16 series, AK series, HK G3 and the STG 44

I also like to use rocket launcher and flamethrowers a lot. Nothing beats to flame an enemy and see him buring to death. 

As for Laser or Plasma weapons: the Laser rifle and pistol from Fallout 3 are nice, but the Alien Blaster is just insane XD


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

> Berretta


I presume you mean the M9/92 series (which are the most common Berettas in games), but to be a dick, I should point out that Beretta makes a lot of different pistols.



> Pancor Jackhammer



Really? It's an extremely rare weapon even in video games. Also, I recall hearing somewhere that the action can cause the drum magazine to break while firing due to some defect (though this is probably just something that happened during prototype testing). I would have said the AA-12, myself, though, but that isn't exactly common in games, either.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 21, 2009)

Jackhammer being rare? Pkay, let me list some games where the gun appears: Max Payne, Fallout 2, IGI 1 and 2, Battelfield 2, Syphon Filter: The Omega Strain. Among these games, I there are mods like Half-Life S-Mod Redux, who also feature the gun and the 1.33 mod for Jagged Allaince 2. 

There are some more games and mods out there who use the Jackhammer. As far as the AA-12 goes, there is a weapon replacment for Fallout 3 that replaces the Combat shotgun with the AA-12. 

Any other full auto shotgun in games, that is relativly common would be the USAS-12. 

Yes, wehn I said Berretta, I meant the M9 model, becuse its almost everwhere. 

And yes, I love the Jackhammer, for close quaters combat there is nothing else to sweep rooms and fill your enemies with lead. 

That or the M249 and the M60. Totally forgot to list them in my last post. Still, I dont use MGs tht often in games becuse of the spray. I favoure Assault rifles over anything else, if its an AK or M16 variant. Hell, even the G36 does it for me then. 

I dont use sinpers that much either, but everything HK made is my choice and of course the M82A1/M107 for extreme long ranges and instant kill. 

Oh I also liked the laser minigun from C&C Renegade and of course, now Fallout 3. A really badass weapin of Fallout 3 is also the MIRV that fires 8 mini-nukes at once, thats hand held Armaggeddon!


----------



## Arcalane (Jan 21, 2009)

Generic assault rifles are always good in my books. Whether it's the fancy XM-8-esque fella from Frontlines, the ancient MA-5B (screw your fancy-ass 'battle rifle', Halo 2!) or the Tarydium-spitting monster from Unreal 2, I'd rather have a decent AR than an MG or SG. Mostly because they tend to come with inbuilt grenade launchers, which are tons of fun.

Missiles are my mortal enemy though. Every enemy in a game seems to not understand that firing them at short range is incredibly stupid, and also seem to have an infinite supply and near crack aim with them, even if they're RPG-7 style missiles that have flight paths that're drunker than your average alcoholic after a major party.


----------



## Weretiger (Jan 21, 2009)

Fat Man FTW!! fallout 3,


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 21, 2009)

Weretiger said:


> Fat Man FTW!! fallout 3,


 

Why settle for a bombette
when you could settle for a 50 MGT nuke? That fucker will level two cities


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 21, 2009)

Real Weapons from FPS:
P90
M4 Carbine
RPG
M9 Pistol
AK-47 in various games
Any and all flame throwers

Fantasy Weapons
Shishkebab from Fallout 3.  Love the Fire stick
Railway Rifle from Fallout 3
Fat Man from Fallout 3
The Ripper from Dead Space
Force Gun from Dead Space
That chainsaw bayonet from Gears of War
Rossmore Shotgun from Resistance
Bullseye from Resistance
Auger from Resistance


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 21, 2009)

'Nuff said.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 21, 2009)

My favorites are:
Colt Anaconda (FUCK YEAH)
Steyr AUG A3, I mean seriously, look at this, look me in the eye, and tell me this won't kick anyone's ass. (Bullpup for all you CS:S 'tards)
I have to put this in... an Abrams M1A1 tank.
RPG, OMG.
And finally, an AK-101.
Oh whoops, forgot about the Heckler & Koch G36.
And the XM29 OICW 

I know most of these haven't appeared in videogames, but if I make one, they sure will (Even the XM29 =P )


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 22, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> 'Nuff said.


BORING!





now its 'nuff said.
100 GET [!]


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 22, 2009)

SPAS-15, oh cool. But not many games have that weapon as far as I know. Global Operations has it, and I know Jagged Alliance 2 and thatÂ´s about it. Its also not as powerful as the USAS or AA-12, then its only a semi auto and not a full auto shotgun. 

Still a nice weapon tho.


----------



## N8! (Jan 29, 2009)

TF2:  Sasha.......We make Good Team!


----------

